# 2009 GMC Sierra 2500HD Z71 with Boss 8'2" V-XT available



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

For Sale:

**NOT regularly plowed with!

2009 GMC Sierra 2500HD Z71 
114k miles
Extended Cab 6.0L gas 4x4
6.5' bed with factory bed liner
Goodyear Wrangler M+S Pro-Grade Kevlar tires
Weather tech floor liners

2016 Boss V-XT 8'2" plow
This plow was used for two seasons on my work truck and then kept as a back up with the GMC.


I am the second owner of the truck. I purchased it Sept 1, 2014 and had a Boss plow mount/v-plow wiring installed as a back up to my work truck. I have only had to use this truck to plow my route on two occasions and the snowfall was 3-6" each time. Aside from that I mount the plow before every storm and make sure it's 100% ready for plowing. The plow can be mounted/unmounted in under a minute.
I do have a contractor that wants the boss plow, mount and wiring within the next week. If you're interested in just the truck that can be an option as well.
*Pictures are a year old. The door moulding that peeled off has been replaced.*

26,000 with Boss plow.


----------

